
Almost Too Good to Be True: Health Insurance for $149/Month, Zero Deductible - jkuria
https://capitalandgrowth.org/answers/Article/3347575/Almost-Too-Good-to-Be-True-Health-Insurance-for-149-Month-Zero-Deductible
======
icodestuff
Well this is quite an ad for Forward, but Forward isn't insurance, last I
checked. They don't pay for the services they refer you to outside their
network. And since they don't provide surgery or ER services, they can save
most of the costs. It's a PCP subscription, but one that's far more expensive
and somewhat higher tech than, say, One Medical (not strictly comparable, as
One Medical still charges you or your insurance per visit[1]). Maybe Forward
includes labs (One Medical includes the phlebotomist's services, but not cost
of the test), in in that case this might be worth it for some people, but in
general you'll need catastrophic insurance on top of this.

[1] not quite: they don't charge for doctor-requested followup appointments.

Now if I could get a $150/month discount on my other insurance for having
Forward, then that'd be something appealing. But I won't hold my breath.

------
fred_is_fred
This isn't health insurance - this is pay-per-month primary care, something
which has been around for some time now. This doesn't cover ER visits or
surgery - which is why most of us need the insurance (health or otherwise) -
in case of an expensive disaster.

~~~
Spivak
I mean pay-per-month fixed rate basic services + cheaper disaster coverage
could end up overall cheaper for a lot of people. I have a medical condition
that requires me to see my primary and get my bloodwork pretty often so this
might work out in my favor honestly.

Edit: Looking at the actual site this seems pretty sketch. I would never sign
up for something so uhh.. basic. If I can't see my own doctor or therapist
then what's even the point?

------
innagadadavida
Are there any medical plans that only cover accidents and child births? Most
young and middle aged people I know are healthy and probably will benefit from
such plans.

------
nafizh
I don't get it. I still need to have a health insurance through which I
already have a primary care provider. Why do I need to buy this then?

~~~
tonywastaken
It's attractive for people that don't have insurance through their employer
and can't afford insurance that costs more than $149 a month. Some Obamacare
insurance plans are as low as $149 a month depending on your income, but they
still have high deductibles and out-of-pocket costs.

------
dannypovolotski
In my country, I pay $35 per month for health insurance, and get much more
coverage. Reading about American realities is like reading a horror novel :)

